# Employment without CPC Certification?



## R_Brannen (Jul 11, 2013)

I graduated this year from a MIBC program with a GPA of 3.9.  I  want to become certified, but in order to sit for my exam, I have to come up with $300. Can anybody give me some tips or resources on how to find a coding/billing job without certification? I am a single mom and went to school to better myself so I can be a better provider for my kids. I am becoming very discouraged...and very soon I have to start paying student loans back.  I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 12, 2013)

I would go to your local hospital and apply for anypostion they have open, Unit Manager is an excellent start as it will expose you directly to the medical record and providers, from there it is easy to move into the coding department when an opening occurs.  I do not know about your area but our hospitals always have openings in this position, it is where I started many many years ago.  It is wise to take any position they have even housekeeping and bad as that may sound.  The system is easier to move around in once you are "inside" and the benefits in the hospital setting are usually really good.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree with Debra 100%.  You may have to start off with a basic somewhat unrelated position within an hospital or health system then work you way up the ladder per se.

There are hundreds of threads on this forums discussing this topic of how to get your foot in the door as well as articles in our Cutting Edge magazine relating to this.  

My advice--- working your way up to the top and proving yourself may take time but in the end the ultimate goal is well worth it.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## bethdeak (Jul 12, 2013)

The best thing you can do is get in the door.  When I started in this field over 10 years ago I started doing data entry on Medical claims. I got in, got experience, familiarity with insurance companies, CPT and Dx codes ect.  From there I worked my way through positions and kept learning as I go.  Start off anywhere, registration, medical records, even as a patient service representative you're gathering experience as you go to move forward that way.


----------



## cordelia (Jul 12, 2013)

I started out doing billing and then charge entry. I was able to work my way up to a coding position. It took some time, but was well worth it. I have a wonderful job working from home part time. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## maryfjackson@yahoo.com (Jul 12, 2013)

I know how you feel, here in Chicago it is tough just getting a housekeeping job in a hospital.  I was told no one will hire you as a coder without certification or at least some experience.  Hang in there, I am working at sams club and saving plus studying for the test.  I hope once certified everything will turn around, or I will go to CNA school to get my foot in somewhere.  good luck


----------



## yllek521@gmail.com (Jul 13, 2013)

The key is to get your foot in the door.  Unfortuately, I applied for the position(s) such as patient service registration, medical records, even as a patient service representative and three to six months later being told via email we are sorry, but after consideration you were not chosen for the position.

I worked for a coding/billing company for five years then they outsourced.  I been in the administrative field for over 19 years and apply over and over again for an entry level position to get my foot in the door, and it get frustrating.  

I am in the process of leaving the state of Pennsylvania and moving out west hoping for a better opportunity to move forward and gain the experience to work towards my CPC certification.  

I recently graduated in May 2013 with a Medical Billing/Coding certificate.

I wish everyone the best on their endeavors.


----------



## tdecosta61209@gmail.com (Jul 13, 2013)

It is very difficult to find a job without certification.. However if you do manage to find one once ICD-10 is implemented you will have to certify either way. Sorry I couldn't give you better news. Best wishes on your search. Oh and to gain experience try an externship if you can


----------



## galingers (Jul 23, 2013)

*Temporary Services*

What are your opinions with regard to starting with a temp service to get your foot in the door?


----------



## nguernsey (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello, I'm on my second coding assignment at a large insurance. The first one was ICD-10 Mapping, my current one is code editing. Both great exposure to coding. I've had my CPC for 4 years now and hoping to land permanent employment. However, temp agencies are a route to go for coding/billing. You just have to treat it as a learning experience and not worry about getting hiring on FT.


----------

